# Spalted, ambrosia... I call it wood



## MRDucks2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Guy I work with called and said hey, the city cut this tree down... I saw something worth saving. Another co-worker wanted some so dropped two pieces off for him. We shall see.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 29, 2021)

The small piece rough sanded to remove the chainsaw marks and sprayed with satin poly. Just in case you don’t see it in the first photo.


----------



## mark james (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like some crabapple or cherry trees that were cut down by me previously.  They were very old trees, reasonably healthy, but needed to be removed for road work.  I got a few slices 8" thick by 16" diameter.  Very hard.  Still in the garage after 10 years.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 29, 2021)

I have some Cherry pieces about 10” across sealed up and drying, too. It came out of my back yard along with a smaller piece of Black Locust. I ran to Cincinnati for these.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2021)

Interesting markings on this wood.


----------



## Chasboy1 (Apr 30, 2021)

I started reducing the height of an ash stump that’s been aging for about 3 years now and found some interesting chunks that might have interesting results. Not sure if I should just leave them outside to dry more or some other treatment. I know if I bring them right inside they will dry too fast and crack.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Chasboy1 said:


> I started reducing the height of an ash stump that’s been aging for about 3 years now and found some interesting chunks that might have interesting results. Not sure if I should just leave them outside to dry more or some other treatment. I know if I bring them right inside they will dry too fast and crack.


That’s the white looking stuff you see on the pieces. I am sealing the cut ends to slow drying and minimize cracking. I have used Elmers Rot Restorer (which looks like white glue to me), old bottles of Titebond that are getting thick or crusty, latex paint (though I can’t see the grain after painting). For most species of works. Some may still crack or pop anyway but I feel it is less than otherwise.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Dalecamino said:


> Interesting markings on this wood.


Some of the dark “cells” run pretty deep. I am wondering if they may be from metal in the wood at some point. I have not seen that type of spalting.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2021)

MRDucks2 said:


> Some of the dark “cells” run pretty deep. I am wondering if they may be from metal in the wood at some point. I have not seen that type of spalting.


Sounds plausible. Maybe some bullet fragments, or buckshot.?


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 1, 2021)

Dalecamino said:


> Sounds plausible. Maybe some bullet fragments, or buckshot.?


I would hope not. This came out of a nice 1940’s working middle class neighborhood that is a hidden gem in Cincinnati. But, you never know…


----------

